# Интернет > Графика >  Шапка форума

## Snower

День добрый! Нарисовал шапку подогнав под необходимые размеры, установил ее в дополнительном стиле (не по умолчанию). Устанавливал через *Простая смена логотипа* - загрузить с жесткого диска. Шапка установилась, размеры точно подогнал так чтобы не было уже или шире границ прямоугольника. Каково же было мое удивление когда узнал от других пользователей что шапка меняьше по размеру чем идущая по умолчанию и что за моей новой шапкой справа идет кусок старой (по умолчанию).

Размер загруженнйо мной шапки 1008*68. Повторюсь, на моем мониторе шапка точно по размеруи все великолепно! :eek: Двидок форума IP.Board  2.3.6

----------


## IMPERIAL

В ксс нужно прописать размеры. Тот кусок, это часть не шапки а часть стиля - его нужно просто убрать. С ипб работал очень мало (почти не работал можно сказать), поэтому что-то более толкового посоветовать не могу =\

----------


## Snower

Обнаружил что путем масштабирования страницы в браузере (опера, мурзилка) можно подгонять размер шапки. Но это не есть правильно, где-то надо прописать что шапка подгоняется под размер рамки (не масштабируется). А вот где и как - был бы благодарен за подсказку :)

----------

